#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Super leuke goed uitziende vrouw zoekt....

## Samra7

Salaam heren,

ik ben een leuke goed uitziende dame, spontaan wereld humor, praktiserend hmdl, 1.65 slank, 37 jr maar zie er jonger uit. HBO.

Ik zoek: een leuke goed uitziende man, weet hoe een dame te behandelen (met respect), vanaf 37jr mag gescheiden en kids hebben. Ik hou immers van kinderen.

[email protected]

----------


## Tetouan77

lkhir incha Allah

----------


## wissam55

ik heb je toegvoegd

----------


## Samra7

Waar blijven de echte Marokkaanse mannen, het lijkt wel een speld in een hooiberg!!!!!

----------


## Rachid76

salaam 
ik heb je toegevoegd

----------


## nixtedoen

> salaam 
> ik heb je toegevoegd


hi, je profiel zegt weing over je toch zou ik willen weten hoe jij in t leven staat, en hoe jij tegen dingen aankijkt groetjes said

----------


## man190

jes ben 38 en leuker dan de rest zoek niet meer

----------


## Brahim Fashion 47

Salaam Samra,

Ik zal je een priv bericht thuis brengen, tot ...

----------


## man190

heb je toegevoegd dame
khalid188

----------


## shakir36

hoi samra met hamid ik ben 36jaar is dat ook oke ben gescheiden en heb ook kinderen spreek ik je aan laat het me weten heb je al ingevoegd

----------


## soussi31

salaamouhaleikoum, jouw profiel staat mij aan ik ben ook gescheiden met kinderen.als je wilt kunnen we elkaar beter leren kennen.

----------


## shakir36

salaam hier ben ik kom maar op als je durft

----------


## Asmar

salaam samra , jouw bericht spreekt mij aan en heb echt interesse om je beter te leren kennen ( fel khir ) ! 
Met ongeduld wacht ik op jouw antwoord ! 
Vriendelijke groet van Asmar

----------


## khadir

salaam,


ik ben jonge van 40 jaar 28 185 lang 83 kg,

Ik ben van berbers komaf, ik heb 2 kids.

Smorgens vroeg als me wekker gaat, sta ik vrolijk op, lekker ontbijtje klaar maken, neem de krant.

Stap ik de auto in, dan ga ik heerlijk naar mijn werk, als rij-instructeur, ik heb voor dit beroep gekozen, omdat

ik het gezellig vind, heerlijk dagelijks met mensen omgaan,

savonds als ik thuis ben heerlijk avond eten klaar maken, daarna pak mijn sporttas dan ga ik heerlijk sporten,

savond voor het slapen gaan lekker op bezoek bij vrienden lekker bijkletsen. dan is het bed tijd..

sweekends ga ik regelmatig uit eten, of naar de film, 2 keer per jaar op vakantie...

gevoel humor vindt ik super belangrijk.

----------


## mohsin75

salaam oe aleikum zuster ik zou je graag beter willen leren kennen lijkt jou dat ook wat bel me 0684664320 of mail [email protected] ik hoop tot gauw

----------


## mijster

intress. Hier alvast mijn emailadres ( [email protected] )hoop nog Samen een keer stappen in het mooie gizellig chaten voor sierieus inshallah, GR

----------


## marouaNN

smra echte mannen zyn zeldzaam.

----------


## Samra7

dat is waar, maar goed je wilt de hoop toch niet opgeven. Maar, ja!!!

Nogmaals ik realiseer mij al te goed, dat echte mannen zeldzaam zijn........
dat is ook precies de reden waarom ik nog vrijgezel ben.

----------


## souliman69

Of ze zitten allemaal al bij de echte vrouwen ...

----------


## marouaNN

echte goede vrouwen zyn ok zeldzaam.smra

----------


## Samra7

hahah, met andere woorden.......

en wat doet meneer hier dan??  :knipoog:

----------


## marouaNN

samra jou man moet nog geboren worden als ik je profiel zo bekijk!

----------


## ifnaoui

salaam dame,
ik ben gescheiden en zie er ook joger uit.
zou graag meer over je willen weten.
groetjes,abdel

----------


## Samra7

> samra jou man moet nog geboren worden als ik je profiel zo bekijk!


als dat moet, dan doe ik dat maar. Ik weet wat ik waard ben dus ik ga mezelf niet aanbieden aan mannen die nog geen ui waard zijn  :knipoog: 
Zo zie je maar dat niet alle vrouwen zich verkopen voor een dubbeltje. Tenminste begrijp je eigenlijk wel wat ik bedoel?????

----------

